# Cooker



## lordbeezer (Oct 20, 2020)

Finished up a pig cooker-smoker today. Slide out grate and wood/charcoal tray


----------



## tweinke (Oct 20, 2020)

Thats a fine lookin cooker. The only complaint from me is you made me hungry for some BBQ


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 21, 2020)

It's a beaut.  One thing I would want is for the wood shelf to be foldable for transport- a minor detail
-Mark


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 21, 2020)

Shelf is even with outside of tire. Couldn’t fold down without taking tire off. Then have to make lock down brackets. I don’t like a shelf if front but if people want I put. How you doing?


----------



## Twirpunky (Oct 21, 2020)

I teach at a small Montana College. A new project we started this year is making offset smokers that look like Locomotives.  We call them Chew Chew Trains.  I tell visitors "This is how I *Train* my students. This one still needs the cow catcher and steam chambers.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 21, 2020)

Beautiful project !!!!!!!


----------

